# Market 921 error



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have had no problems until lately with the market. I try to download a app and I get a 921 error on everything. I tried googleing a solution but came up empty handed. Any insight as to what the problem is?

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Did u wipe data in application on market?

thundershead_1.4


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you recently change your screen density?
Market no like!

DougB.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I tried a data wipe and no joy and no I have not changed my screen density. I finally got it fixed had to uninstall the market updates and reinstall and it fixed the issue.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------

